# Our hard Work Has Finally Paid Off.



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Good Job Evie!
All our hard work has finally paid off. 
I now have a "fairly" well-mannered poodle. 
We are finally making progress forward in obedience. She can now sleep out of a crate if she ever were to need to without me having to worry about her chewing up the house. 
She is finally starting to listen even when there is someone new right in front of her and she so wants to go say hi.
She has become fairly reliable when it comes to stays. 
Today she just broke her record for her longest ever sit and down stay without breaking even when I come back to heel position. 
She made it two minutes in her sit-stay before she started to look like she was contemplating breaking her stay. And in her down stay, she made it to four minutes without breaking it. 

Now we are working on training for the CGC. 

Evie has said in very certain terms. That her mom is crazy when it comes to her obsession for teaching her to stay still for more than thirty seconds.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sounds like an excellent progress report. Keep up the training. It's so worth it, isn't it?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Looks like you will be ready for that CGC exam soon. You’re doing wonderfully. Nothing like a well behaved poodle...the perfect pet.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you. 
All that hard work was worth it. Even when it felt like we were making no progress. 
Well behaved poodles do make the most perfect pet. No hair everywhere, and a dog that will listen. 
In regards to the CGC. We still have to work on her heeling other than that we would probably be able to pass it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome! Keep up the good fun. It is such a great payoff. I had Javelin with me in Costco and the supermarket today. He was awesome even when we were in the check out at Costco with a mom and her two young sons right behind us he held his sit despite the littler boy looking longingly in his direction.


For practicing for the CGC I spent a lot of time with Javelin in Pet Smart to be sure he could do all of the activities with lots of distractions. You may find it helpful to do something similar.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you, Cathrine, for the advice about PetSmart. 
Is Javelin a service dog?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Excellent work, Evie and mom! :thumb:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

EVpoodle said:


> Thank you, Cathrine, for the advice about PetSmart.
> Is Javelin a service dog?



Still a bit of a work in progress, but getting there!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Great job! Am interested to hear about your progress to CGC.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Way to go EV! Isn't it nice to see them pick up the teaching.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

In regards to the CGC, we seem to be almost ready to try it. 
Evie and I went to pet smart and worked on training toady and she did excellently. It is amazing to watch the difference between Evie and the other dogs that come through pet smart all acting like lunatics. She has started to listen more and more often, even when she is distracted by other dogs. She would probably pass the CGC now but I would prefer to be surer that she would pass before I attempt it. 
Thank you for all the kind replies about our work.
Claire, it is awesome to see them finally pick up on what we have worked so hard on teaching them.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Way to go girls! You aren't going anywhere but up, up up!

:adore::clap2::cheers2::congrats:


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Update:
We have officially been allowed to move up to intermediate class, with our dog training club and it turns out that Evie is not the worst dog in intermediate.


----------

